

A 16-Level XSS Challenge, held in summer 2014 (plus one hidden level) - coconutrandom
https://github.com/cure53/xss-challenge-wiki/wiki/prompt.ml

======
pxndx
On level 4, it is assumed that the attacker owns a domain name. Given
solutions use 2 unicode characters for the domain name, totalling 6 bytes. The
actual shortest domain name in use is 'uz' ([http://uz/](http://uz/)) which is
a registrar for .uz, Uzbekistan's ccTLD, making the answer shorter by 4 bytes.

------
christianmann
Is there a link to the puzzles without the solutions?

~~~
jaredmcdonald
[http://prompt.ml/](http://prompt.ml/)

Looks like it's not responding though.

